# Happy birthday!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

...to Frederick Magle. And many more, for sure.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, happy birthday to the main man for sure .


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Happy Magle Day, everyone!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

:tiphat: Many Happy Returns of the Day, Mr Magle, and thank you for creating Talk Classical, a wonderful learning resource and a clubhouse for music lovers across the globe. 
For Taggart & me, and I'm sure for many others, discovering TC has been life-changing.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

A slightly belated Happy Birthday, Frederik. I echo Ingélou's sentiment that TC has changed my musical listening enormously. I have learned so much and been exposed to much more than I would have otherwise. Thank you.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Indeed.. Happy B- day to you Mr. Magle. TC is pretty... pretty good.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, happy birthday Mr. Magle, and thank you for providing this forum, that we may express our love for this great music we call classical! 
...And for modifying my behavior slowly, using a reward/punishment system pioneered by B.F. Skinner, and rehabilitating me into a socially responsible member of society, or at least this forum, until I get infracted-out!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol: You're a riot, million. That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: You're a riot, million. That made me laugh out loud.


Thanks for the positive stimulation! :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: You're a riot, million. That made me laugh out loud.


Thanks for the positive stimulation! :lol: What's for dinner, I'm salivating!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)




----------

